# Simple radius guides



## churchjw (Jan 26, 2013)

I made these inside/outside radius guides out of .125" acrylic.  I have a nice set of Sterrett radius gauges up to 1" but I find I often need to find the radius of larger curves.  I usually don't need exact measurements but need to get in the ballpark.  The set goes from 2" to 7" in increments of .250".  






Each has the diameter and center line marked.  

Jeff


----------



## joe_m (Jan 26, 2013)

great idea. How did you cut them out so cleanly?


----------



## Turbinedoctor (Jan 27, 2013)

I like the engraving you did on the size markings. What did you use?


----------



## churchjw (Jan 27, 2013)

The cutting and engraving was done on a laser cutter, an Epilog 50 watt. 

Jeff


----------

